# Shell V-Power Club



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Should probably be in the flame room. :evil:

I re-registered on May 12th for the new scheme but to transfer any points you need to select a new reward preference. However for the last 6 weeks whenever I log in and select that option all I ever get is a message about waiting 48 hours before contacting them. I've tried ringing them on numerous occasions and the automated system won't recognise my card number and when I get transferred I end up with an engaged tone. When you log in there's a message saying they're receiving a high volume of calls, well that's a surprise, and to try email if it's urgent. Six emails over a number of weeks and no reply. I believe the cut-off is today or tomorrow and I can see the points I've built up over 6 years disappearing due Shell's ineptitude.  :evil:

Anyone had similar problems, managed to get them resolved, if so how?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I haven't been able to transfer my points either!  No resolution yet unfortunately...


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Managed to get a skid training experience booked before they changed the points system but still have a lot to take over and I wanted to make a choice. Like you I have not been able to get in to do it, and also no response from emails!!! I liked the prizes on the old scheme and Argos vouchers whilst useful for christmas are not the same so think I may be going to Nectar points and BP instead...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If you don't change your points over, or select a reward, I believe they'll just send fuel vouchers by default.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I emailed them. Got a response in the end, but crucially my account got fixed.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Called them twice in the last week and spoke to someone each time. Seemed ok. But I'm not sure if my V-Power poluspoints are going to be converted to the new V-Power drives club points or whatever. But I'll surely winge to them if something is amiss next week.

To quote their FAQ
"*Can I still redeem my existing pluspoints or V-Power Club points?*
You can redeem your current points for existing rewards up until midnight on 23rd June 2007. Any unused points can then be transferred."


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Noob question, how do I join?

Thanks


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Assuming I manage to get through to someone or get a response what's the best option? :roll:

I've a lot of points so wonder if redeeming them under the old scheme may offer better value than trasnferring them and choosing vouchers for something or other.

What have others chosen?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Noob question, how do I join?
> 
> Thanks


Ask for a card application at your local Shell station or go on the Shell website.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

What's the current status of your accounts guys?

I've just logged in and it says I have 104 points!!

I had thousands pre-transition. Is it just a case of waiting?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What has happened to all the double points day points ,not to say where is my statement :evil:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I never managed to get through to Shell on the phone and believe me I've tried. I've emailed them numerous times, received the automated response but that's all.
I can login but can't get any account details up, same message as when I first registered months and months ago "please wait 48 hours.....blah...blah".

Had been collecting and letting the points build up for 3 to 4 years and now coming to realise that it probably wasn't the best plan of action. :?

Did anyone manage to transfer their points successfully?


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ive been trying to sort mine out for weeks, emails don't get replied to, there seems to be no way of sorting statements out, the website goes round in circles , it reflects badly on Shell . maybe we keep this thread going and point Shell in the direction of it ??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've not had any points added since the change over,whats the point of have a reward scheme where it doesn't reward you? Tescos here I come


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I not had any points added since the change over,whats the point of have a reward scheme where it doesn't reward you? Tescos here I come


Tempted to follow suit, it's an easier option for me and it'll save travelling that few extra miles just to find a Shell garage.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The rewards are better as well just had Â£380 of Goldsmith vouchers delivered


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I joined the drivers club thing in may 19th since i have earn't 1200 points hope fully i will get an upgrade to the V-power club, I selected fuel vouchers as my reward type are there any better and more rewarding gifts you can choose ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've been onto the site today - apparently it had registered me but not sent a password, so I clicked the forgotten password button and it was sorted in a couple of minutes.

I've also asked it to transfer my old points - which will probably take a couple of days


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I've been onto the site today - apparently it had registered me but not sent a password, so I clicked the forgotten password button and it was sorted in a couple of minutes.
> 
> I've also asked it to transfer my old points - which will probably take a couple of days


I believe the cut-off for the transfer of points was meant to be a couple of weeks back, sounds like they've extended the option due to the problems.

I wish when I logged on it let me have that option. :x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've been onto the site today - apparently it had registered me but not sent a password, so I clicked the forgotten password button and it was sorted in a couple of minutes.
> ...


There was a box to tick on the page where you select / change your rewards :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good thread.

I never realised you had to register your V-Power Club on-line. Just registered & awaiting my password.

Anyone know if the V-Power Club should have automatically picked up my Optimax & previous Shell Rewards points as i've moved through the cards?? I've totally lost track of previous membership numbers/cards etc. & only have my current V-Power Club card left.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


If I try to select any option it doesn't return any information, it simply tells me to wait 48 hours after registering, it's said that for the last 2 months. :?

The V-Power club should have picked up the Optimax and previous Shell rewards, it did with mine, that was seamless. :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you get a password sent to you ?

If not (I didn't) put your card number in and do the 'forgotten password' stuff - I got a new one within minutes and it all worked fine after that


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I've got my password and can login without a problem.

All the menu options return "Please wait 48 hours after registration....".
I can see under the Personal Details section an option to select the reward option but no options to choose, when I click it the same please wait message.


----------

